
Show HN: Matreshkajs – The easiest framework in the Universe - tasqyn
https://matreshka.io
======
smt88
I don't feel confident in the engineering skills of anyone who creates an
informational website that takes 30+ seconds to load on a 75 Mbps
connection...

~~~
tasqyn
I am not the author. Just sharing it.

------
ggregoire
First load: 43 seconds.

